
Hands-On of Purism Librem 5 Linux Phone - vackosar
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Hands-on-video-of-the-Librem-5-Linux-phone-shows-improvements-but-there-is-a-lot-of-work-left-to-do.438741.0.html
======
smacktoward
This review is really going out of its way to be kind to Purism. I understand
that it's early days for this device, but things like

 _> the Librem 5 seemed to struggle with light tasks such as scrolling and
simple navigation_

... are pretty damning. Software that can't even handle _scrolling_ is
software that's just not ready for public release yet.

I was worried when Purism announced the way they'd be releasing the Librem 5
in progressively more thoroughly baked "batches"
([https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-shipping-
announcement/](https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-shipping-announcement/)) that
what that meant in practice was that it wasn't ready to ship, but they were
afraid to push the release date back again after already having it slip from
Q2 2019 to Q3. This review does not allay these worries.

~~~
wdkrnls
I'm not concerned about sometimes laggy scroll speed. That was a common issue
with the first android phones. Not being able to use the camera hardware _at
all_ is something I hope they are prioritizing fixing ASAP. If it can't be
used to take a picture (even a blurry one), I don't know if it could
justifiably be called a smart phone.

~~~
admax88q
Fixing scrolling is likely more difficult than camera support. Scrolling in a
modern stack tends to require complex optimization that spans many layers of
software from different components. Camera support just requires a self
contained driver added to the kernel.

Optimization in general is often harder then feature work.

